# New member...general questions



## Jeeves (Oct 25, 2004)

Whats up. . I am 21 and have been suffering from IBS my entire life. Mostly extremely painful diarreah. My stomach is extra sensitive in the morning. . I am prone to have the majority of my "attacks" before 10 o'clock. This has made my schooling and work pretty adventurous over the years.I never went to a doctor about it and wasn't diagnosed until this past summer.I now take a few meds - Librax on a daily basis, and Levsin for emergency useI am a very healthy person - athletic and I eat very very well.Even with the meds and diet, the mornings are still very difficult for me.And my nerves also irritate the problem. . I fear long car rides or situations where I am not in control or am not near home....anyone else have that problem?Anyone have the same morning problem as me? I would like to know about anything I can do for it more than meds.regards


----------



## eucg10 (Oct 25, 2004)

I completely understand you. I don't know if I really do suffer from anxiety, but I do get anxious when I'm going out to eat or if I'm going on long car rides because I never know how I'm going to feel or if my IBS will act up. I tend to miss classes and work because of IBS and sometimes I have to cancel on my friends because I'm afraid of how I will feel. I hate that I let IBS rule my life, and I'm trying to change that.


----------



## Judy_M (Nov 6, 2004)

Well I carry around my Lomotil bottle wherever I go. I also know that if my stomach starts hurting in any way, I take a pill. I also know what foods I should avoid, and to drink plenty of water. I also had major problems in the morning, so I get up everyday, write in my journal, relax and then start my day. I put all my negative thoughts, fears, and emotions in those words and say goodbye to them for the day. I also try not to think about it. I noticed the more I think about it, the worse it gets. So I take the focus off myself, and think about what I can do that day. Keep yourself busy doing, and not living in your head. I lived in my head for so long, that it someone else to notice I have been surviving instead of living, and I want to live! That has helped me. I also do daily affirmations like "I deserve to live a happy life" or "I am a good and loving person", things like that to build up my self-esteem, because this disease does a number on you. Try looking at the positive instead of the negative. We all give our stomach too much of our energy, and think of all we could do with putting that energy somewhere else. Maybe take up a hobby, I recently started knitting, so whenever I start beating myself up about myself, I thank that voice for sharing and shut it up and knit! May sound silly, but it really works!


----------



## Julie_Willmore (Nov 6, 2004)

I am the worse in the mornings also. I am a student in my third year and make sure I don't have a class earlier than 10am. If I do have to get up early for work I make sure that I get up at least and hour and half before and eat something very simple and a small portion or if I'm really anxious nothing at all. Also before you walk out the door just try to sit for ten minutes relax and then head out.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, I used to have the same problems with terrible morning stomach aches. I read on here that someone took Immodium at night and that helped them, so I tried it. I took 1 Immodium for 2 nights before I went to bed and I haven't woken up with problems since (knock on wood). I have IBS D and C, and since taking those 2 pills I'm only worrying about C now. I'm not sure if this will work, but it's worth a try?! Good luck!


----------



## chris daggett (Apr 19, 2004)

New member hi everyone feel free to contact me sufferd 6 years with IBS and learning to cope with it.How do i get officially diagnosed as my G.P. tells me i got IBS i aint had any tesats done othe rthan Colonscopy 3 times yearly through history of Bowel Cancer in family.So im assuming it is IBS any tips much obliged Adios Chris


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you have had three colonoscopies and they still say IBS then i would say you are pretty much safe.With a history or cancer in your family make sure you have regular colonoscopies







What are your symptoms?


----------

